# Puff advice for a successful marriage...



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

If you wise, married folks don't mind, complete the following sentence for a couple of newly weds...

"Nothing says marital bliss quite like..."

1Z1XXX7Y0303747XXX


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

A BJ in the morning


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

a hummer in the afternoon!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A quicky after dinner


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sorry, you were right. *looking at ground*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Aaron, I know the posts above were probably not what you were looking for, but really, how could any one describe this complex sort of bliss in one sentence. I am waiting to hear how the SOTL react and answer.


Though not married, I have been with Ol-What's-her-Name for over 27 years. I have found that if I ask her how her day was, she works, I do not, and even spend some time just hearing her talk, all is fine in the universe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Wise words indeed! Keep 'em coming folks


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting blown up together?


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

a meaningless argument


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

"Nothing says marital bliss quite like..."

hesitating when asked if those pants make her butt look big.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David, he said "bliss" not "pissed"


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

remembering that laughter will go a lot further than anger!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

not really finishing the sentence but every night I am home I go and lay in bed with her and hold her and scratch her back and I always kiss her and tell her i love her when I leave in the morning for work. I did not kiss her goodbye one time because of a stupid argument and I regretted it all day and still do. I never know if I am coming home or not and I can't imagine how horrible it would be if the one day I did not kiss her goodbye and say I love you was the day I did not return.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> not really finishing the sentence but every night I am home I go and lay in bed with her and hold her and scratch her back and I always kiss her and tell her i love her when I leave in the morning for work. I did not kiss her goodbye one time because of a stupid argument and I regretted it all day and still do. I never know if I am coming home or not and I can't imagine how horrible it would be if the one day I did not kiss her goodbye and say I love you was the day I did not return.


 BRAD! dont you talk like that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> not really finishing the sentence but every night I am home I go and lay in bed with her and hold her and scratch her back and I always kiss her and tell her i love her when I leave in the morning for work. I did not kiss her goodbye one time because of a stupid argument and I regretted it all day and still do. I never know if I am coming home or not and I can't imagine how horrible it would be if the one day I did not kiss her goodbye and say I love you was the day I did not return.


That was beautiful man


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

although the first few posts are indeed great for a marriage, But ike Mr Fuzzy said, probably not what you were looking for.

In an age where marriage is often treated like its disposable. Too many young couples are not willing to put the effort into making sure the other is happy. I see it all the time, it seems like people (guys and girls) are trying to be the "winner" in the relationship.
you both just have to put in that effort. 

but maybe you shouldnt listen to me. My ex wife was the "winner" in our marriage.... and the winner in our divorce too. LOL.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Then Brad goes out and turns the thread all serious... Dick.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, since Brad took this in a serious direction, I'll say the best advice I can give for a successful marriage is don't keep score.

Too many people grow disgruntled or "fall out of love" because they're only concerned with what they can get out of the marriage. If their spouse isn't pleasing them, they want to get out. But marriage is "for better or for worse", it's a commitment. True love only asks "am I doing everything I can to serve my spouse?" It never asks what the score is. It never asks for an even return. Don't keep track, don't keep score, don't even ask what you're getting out of the marriage. As soon as you ask that, you're doing it wrong.

The other piece of advice is that there's no justification for "righteous anger" in a marriage. _Look _for opportunities to overlook perceived wrongs or slights as a way of showing your love to them. Some of you read my other post about how it used to annoy my wife that I always left my boxers on the floor, but how for years she's been picking them up and forgiving me my thoughtlessness as one little way she can show me love, and how it's now something that daily reminds her of how much she loves me, and no longer a source of annoyance. Reverse the roles (get it? rolls?) for the toilet paper, and the same thing is true on my end. Point is, turn those little grudges into opportunities to show love.

Finally, for the dudes, two specific things. 
First, praise her. All the time. Women need constant words of affection, they're like water, women wilt without them. Most guys don't need that. Honestly, most of us don't get it, and sometimes find it awkward. Get over it. Make it a point to compliment her genuinely every morning and every evening. No matter what. Appreciate her verbally.
Second, listen to her. Put down the damned remote control or game controller or iphone and listen to her. She needs to vent, she needs to have an outlet for her feelings. Don't try to fix all her problems, just let her vent. Don't minimize her pain or try to create reasons why she should feel differently. If she's wrong, be honest, but don't belittle her for it. If you can't do this, she will start bottling things, feeling frustrated, and she'll snap.

Women, two things for you as well.

First, be open and honest with your communication. Tell us what you're feeling. Don't make us dig. If it doesn't make sense, and I know sometimes you're angry or sad for no reason, just say that. Tell us you know it doesn't make sense, and let us know you don't want a solution, you just want a shoulder to try on. We understand that, we just need to know what we're dealing with. If you ask for a solution, we'll find one, and when you don't like it, we'll be upset that the solution is there and you won't take it. If you tell us you know it doesn't make sense, you just need a shoulder to cry on, we'll do that. If we know that _is _the solution, we're happy to do that.

Secondly, don't play games. _Ever_. No manipulation, no testing, no acting mad because you think you should, no "teaching him a lesson", etc. Don't do it. Just don't. This was the very first rule I put in place for my relationship with my wife over ten years ago. I refused to play games. Girls love that crap, pretending to be mad to see how much the guy loves her. Seeing if he will "put in the effort." Trust us, nothing pisses us off more, and over time it will make us hate you. My wife agreed then never to play games, she's kept her promise, and we have the happiest marriage of anyone I know. Sincerely.

That's all I got.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Brad, Derek, both exceptionally beautiful posts 



David_ESM said:


> Then Brad goes out and turns the thread all serious... Dick.


Yeaaahhhh... let's go ahead and get back to completing the sentence 

"Nothing says marital bliss quite like..."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

...dick?


----------



## Hines (Jun 29, 2012)

ONLY fight naked. Unless you're at the mall or something...that's a good way to spend a couple days in County.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ...dick?


Ha! HAHA! Are you answering for your wife?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! HAHA! Are you answering for your wife?


LOL!!! Attempted RG bump, sorry bud, I'm all out of bullets :whoo:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I'm all out of bullets :whoo:


That could be another key step for marital bliss?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

As a soon to be newly wed, the tracking # in the OP makes me slightly nervous... :lol:

But some of the posts are awesome! Brad, I've been through the same kind of situation with my fiancé and I couldn't wait to get home to her and make it right! Derek, very true and wise words, friend! Those are things I am continually working on. That's how I know Stevi is the one for me. I WANT to do those things! 

Anyway... I'll stop being so serious now. Carry on.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

THE secret to a happy marriage is... separate bank accounts!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

"Nothing says marital bliss quite like..." *the honeymoon!*

After that it's back to reality which means everything isn't going to be peaches and cream every single day. Marriage is like anything else - you have to work at it, and the harder you work at it the more you appreciate it. It's a journey not a sprint and there are many hurdles and challenges. As some philospher said: "I'ts not how many times you fall down - it's how many times you get back up." You can't quit, walk out, give up or bail everytime something doesn't go your way. Patience, perseverance, honesty and communication go a long ways in ANY relationship, but especially in marriage.

34 years for me and mine in September, 2012 (God Bless Her Soul!)


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> "Nothing says marital bliss quite like..." *the honeymoon!*
> 
> After that it's back to reality which means everything isn't going to be peaches and cream every single day. Marriage is like anything else - you have to work at it, and the harder you work at it the more you appreciate it. It's a journey not a sprint and there are many hurdles and challenges. As some philospher said: "I'ts not how many times you fall down - it's how many times you get back up." You can't quit, walk out, give up or bail everytime something doesn't go your way. Patience, perseverance, honesty and communication go a long ways in ANY relationship, but especially in marriage.
> 
> 34 years for me and mine in September, 2012 (God Bless Her Soul!)


God bless you both! Congrats on 34yrs married!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

AStateJB said:


> That's how I know Stevi is the one for me. I WANT to do those things!


Don't let that be the indicator! That'll change, because...



Oldmso54 said:


> Marriage is like anything else - you have to work at it, and the harder you work at it the more you appreciate it. It's a journey not a sprint and there are many hurdles and challenges. As some philospher said: "I'ts not how many times you fall down - it's how many times you get back up." You can't quit, walk out, give up or bail everytime something doesn't go your way. Patience, perseverance, honesty and communication go a long ways in ANY relationship, but especially in marriage.
> 
> 34 years for me and mine in September, 2012 (God Bless Her Soul!)


Well said, Shawn. Marriage is work. Hard work. I think the most important thing is that you can't quit when you don't _feel_ like it. People expect to let the feeling drive them. But trust me, at some point, the feeling is going to die, and if that's the indicator by which you make your decisions, you'll quit. You need to resolve now, before that happens, that you're going to stick with it even when you _don't _want to do those things. Make the decision now that you'll work, when you don't want to. Work isn't fun, it's _difficult_. But it'll be worth it. There are seasons in life, as well as in love. Work through the dry seasons, the winters, and spring _will _come again.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's the point though. I know it's going to be work, but i want to put in the work to make it a successful relationship. 

Congrats, Shawn! I hope you have many more!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah, marriage isn't about how you feel. It's about going to bed and waking up every day, even when you want to kill your spouse, and reaffirm that no matter what you are going to ride it out together. Failure is simply not an option


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Pale Horse said:


> LOL!!! Attempted RG bump, sorry bud, I'm all out of bullets :whoo:


Got him for you....that was pretty funny.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

30 year vet of being married to my high school sweetheart. Make her #1 in your life, above your own. Treat her like she's worth a bazillion dollars. When she talks, _really_ listen to what she has to say, she's a whole lot smarter than I am. Do something small for her everyday, she does a lot for you, that you don't even realize. Never go to bed angry and say yes, even when your really don't want to. Above all else, everyday, tell her how much she means to you, and how much you love her. She's a keeper, so keep her! :smile:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:hmm:I'm confused....we're in the bomb section and there's also this


Pale Horse said:


> 1Z1XXX7Y0303747XXX


but then everyone is responding with real answers....

maybe, "Nothing says marital bliss quite like..." me blowing up your new house!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

E Dogg said:


> :hmm:I'm confused....we're in the bomb section and there's also this
> 
> but then everyone is responding with real answers....
> 
> maybe, "Nothing says marital bliss quite like..." me blowing up your new house!!!! :dunno:


Oh yeah, I guess there's that too...

:rockon:


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> not really finishing the sentence but every night I am home I go and lay in bed with her and hold her and scratch her back and I always kiss her and tell her i love her when I leave in the morning for work. I did not kiss her goodbye one time because of a stupid argument and I regretted it all day and still do. I never know if I am coming home or not and I can't imagine how horrible it would be if the one day I did not kiss her goodbye and say I love you was the day I did not return.












...Just got to make sure my fiance doesn't see this post.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well if we are going off Puff history...

Nothing says marital bliss like a pack of freaking llamas...


----------



## abhoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Nuzzles


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

36Bones said:


> 30 year vet of being married to my high school sweetheart. Make her #1 in your life, above your own. Treat her like she's worth a bazillion dollars. When she talks, _really_ listen to what she has to say, she's a whole lot smarter than I am. Do something small for her everyday, she does a lot for you, that you don't even realize. Never go to bed angry and say yes, even when your really don't want to. Above all else, everyday, tell her how much she means to you, and how much you love her. She's a keeper, so keep her! :smile:


 :lolat: I feel like a moron, for trying pass actual advice, without looking at what sub-section, it's posted in. :llama: I won't do it again.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

newly wed here 
communicate communicate communicate!!!
sex sex sex!!!
have your quality time and date nights with each other but also have time with your friends.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Well if we are going off Puff history...
> 
> Nothing says marital bliss like a *pair *of freaking "*I <3* llamas" underwear...


:biglaugh:



Lopezoscar03 said:


> communicate communicate communicate!!!
> *during*
> sex sex sex!!!


That's also crucial!


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

m00chness said:


> ...Just got to make sure my fiance doesn't see this post.


haha, nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

m00chness said:


> ...Just got to make sure my fiance doesn't see this post.


Revoke his man card all you want, but following his example will result in still having a sex life after the honeymoon phase is over!


----------



## m00chness (May 28, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> Revoke his man card all you want, but following his example will result in still having a sex life after the honeymoon phase is over!


Sex...What's that?


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

its one of them things that only happen in the movies.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I think if ya want bliss in a relationship that lasts, ya GOTTA be honest with yerself... and there are two big questions to ask yerself, and answer honestly.

Am I a team player? If ya are, find another team player. If ya aren't, find an independant woman.

Am I a giver or taker? If yer a giver you WON'T be happy unless she is also. If yer a taker, find a taker, or find one of the clingly, needy, codependant women, and be super nice to her. If yer a taker and she is a healthy giving woman, she will give and give and give, until she can't give no more. then she will leave you and be bitter and you won't "get" why...


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> A BJ in the morning





BurnOne said:


> a hummer in the afternoon!





Fuzzy said:


> A quicky after dinner





David_ESM said:


> Then Brad goes out and turns the thread all serious... Dick.


If you can get your wives to teach my fiance that, I will be forever in debt.

Nothing says I love you better than.... "uhhhhhh reallly.... we just did it like two weeks ago..... Im tired". :banghead:


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

What the hell is a successful marriage??


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

...marry your best friend and stay friends through laughter, communication and sharing. I have been married to my wife for 18 years, known her for 22 and we still laugh everyday. She cracks me up, I get her jokes. We communicate all the time and most times are on the save wave length when it comes to issues with the kids and money. We constantly do things for each other, not because we have to, but because we want to. Beyond that, surround yourself with positive, fun people and your world will be a better place. Oh, and as a family, give back as often as you can. We try to spend time on weekends helping out at the church, habitat for humanity, etc. They are great ways to give back to your community, and build a strong family.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

You are a bunch of dirty bastages!!! I have to admit, it's freakin hilarious though. :lol: I'm out of town right now but she's sending pics so I can post a thread. If I'm even allowed to post that on Puff...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

So I was right huh? :rockon:

If so, Aaron, you sure did a good one here with this thread 



E Dogg said:


> :hmm:I'm confused....we're in the bomb section and there's also this
> 
> but then everyone is responding with real answers....
> 
> maybe, "Nothing says marital bliss quite like..." me blowing up your new house!!!! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> You are a bunch of dirty bastages!!! I have to admit, it's freakin hilarious though. :lol: I'm out of town right now but she's sending pics so I can post a thread. If I'm even allowed to post that on Puff...


LOL!!!!

Well, it was a few of us. That's what happens in v-herf, one of us gets a bright idea, next thing you know we've gone and bought something wild for someone. There is no bombing group period that is halfway as dangerous as the regular v-herfers together! op2:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

meatcake said:


> ...marry your best friend and stay friends through laughter, communication and sharing. I have been married to my wife for 18 years, known her for 22 and we still laugh everyday. She cracks me up, I get her jokes. We communicate all the time and most times are on the save wave length when it comes to issues with the kids and money. We constantly do things for each other, not because we have to, but because we want to. Beyond that, surround yourself with positive, fun people and your world will be a better place. Oh, and as a family, give back as often as you can. We try to spend time on weekends helping out at the church, habitat for humanity, etc. They are great ways to give back to your community, and build a strong family.


Ignore all that shit I said. Bomb bomb bombs


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

So what is the key...?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314844-marital-bliss-box-nsfw.html#post3650571


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> So what is the key...?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314844-marital-bliss-box-nsfw.html#post3650571


LOL

I think our man has a proper head start into marriage now


----------

